# Some unique driving...



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah it is.

Thats quite impressive


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I would so break my neck trying that.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

That's incredible! I can't ride a unicycle, much less do it while driving a horse!


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like fun!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

that would be sooooo fun! haha i would faceplant into the horses butt if i tryed that! lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> that would be sooooo fun! haha i would faceplant into the horses butt if i tryed that! lol



:lol: I'll give that a big ditto!!! LOL

Pretty impressive though!
Makes you wonder who ever thought of trying such a thing to begin with, doesn't it?


----------

